# Hello



## iLovePie (Nov 27, 2019)

Just wanted to get this over with. I don't usually like doing an introduction but I hope you all are having a wonderful day and week so far. Take it easy.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

iLovePie said:


> Just wanted to get this over with. I don't usually like doing an introduction but I hope you all are having a wonderful day and week so far. Take it easy.


I love pie, too!

Welcome to Talk About Mis-Aligned Marriage and Marriage Adjacent!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Greetings, @iLovePie. Welcome to TAM.

Have a look round and post where you feel your story fits best.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Everyone loves pie !!!!


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Life of Pie ….. just saying


----------

